# Chapter Symbol?



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

This may be to difficult but it's not necessary and doesn't have to be done, but I was wondering whether anyone was good with drawing/painting chapter symbols and whether they could come up with some good ideas for my own chapter. 

Information on my Star Barons chapter can be found here. I've had some ideas such as crossed morning stars or something, but I've not got a good imagination when it comes to iconography and was hoping for some help with developing one. The only detail I do want though is for the symbol to be prominent on the checked pattern my chapter has.


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

Here is one you could use... its pretty basic. Just a star with a greek SB in the middle... if you want ill make a more complex one


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

That would be cool thanks  I'd like to be able to paint it on my models to, so nothing to complicated would help.


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

Ok. What exactly did you have in mind? Any ideas already? Do you like the use of Greek letters? What are your colors? Are they actually purple? I would need to do some contrast but enough to tie it in... maybe a divided star of chapter color in a white circle? That might be a bit hard to paint though... huh...

*EDIT* I did a couple... theyre all pretty much the same. Just a star in a circle with different colors. Ignore the fact that some arent all the way filled in. Halfway through I decided to make my own but didnt feel like deleting the rest... The colors are up to you obviously. Hope this helps. If you have an idea of what you want me to do PM me or something.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Yeah they are purple with a black and white checked pattern on the chapter side shoulder pad. They hold dominion over a start system with ten planets and two stars. They are fairly English medieval like and have access to a lot of hold relic weaponry. I thought of having the morning star in it since it's very medieval like and kind of refers to the binary stars in it's system, that was just an idea though.


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

Not entirely sure what you mean by morning star... can you show me a pic?
Anyway, if you want the duality theres his. Then you can color it however.

There are two here just because. You could pick one, or do both... your choice


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Morning Star is like a mace but with spikes.


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

Oh ok then. I will draw something up for that. You said you wanted them crossed? I can do that if you want. Not sure how easy it will be to freehand on though...

In the meantime...
These. They are all star related and some have circles. These are to represent the 10 planets... two have wings this is just cuz. I will draw up morningstars in a couple hours, i have to do other stuff now.


----------



## 18827 (Oct 23, 2009)

the single star with the wings looks good, but instead of 4 lines each side for the wings have 5 each side which will then represent the ten planets.

like this.


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

Nice idea! I hadnt thought of that. I just did four because thats what seemed to fit. Good call there. @Wordoftruth do you still want me to do the mace? I wont be able to get to it for a couple of hours at least...


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

It's ok it was only an idea, you're probably right it would be a bit difficult to free hand. I like the star with wings, what colour do you think would be best over the black and white pattern?


----------



## 18827 (Oct 23, 2009)

gold star with white or gray wings.

you any good at greenstuff work?, as the blood angel pads would be ideal with a little work, keep the wings which have five point on each side, get rid of the blood drop and green stuff and small star over it.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I want it to be a bit "knight" like, nothing to flashy. I'm not that good with green stuff unfortunately


----------

